
How to Remove the .NET ClickOnce Firefox Extension - johns
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/HowToRemoveTheNETClickOnceFirefoxExtension.aspx
======
dc2k08
or here:

<http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article08-600>

------
pixelbath
It's hard not to be bitter about seeing this plastered all over HN, Slashdot,
Washington Post, this blog, and just about everywhere else when I blogged
about it in September of last year, but get no link love.

Perhaps it was my profanity, or that my SEO-fu was not as strong back then,
but for what it's worth: <http://www.pixelbath.com/blog/2008/09/dammit-
microsoft/>

~~~
zcrar70
Probably because you were quite rude :-)

~~~
pixelbath
Yeah, guilty. I was quite incensed at the time, as it seems the many people
are now. At least this time, they've issued a fix for it:
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=en&FamilyID=cecc62dc-96a7-4657-af91-6383ba034eab)

------
zokier
why would you want to uninstall it?

